# Help Identify Snake in Central Australia - Eastern Brown / King Brown perhaps?



## cianor (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi experts,

I'm hoping that you are able to identify the following snake I saw while walking to Serpentine Gorge in Central Australia. It was approx. 1-1.5 m long.

Cheers - Cian


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 10, 2015)

Western Brown Snake (Pseudonaja nuchalis). The very large eye is often a giveaway with the Brown Snakes - they often hunt by sight when chasing prey because they are largely a diurnal genus, so good vision is important to them

Jamie


----------



## cianor (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for your swift response Jamie!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=41685]cianor[/MENTION]. The scientific name of the Western Brown Snake or Gwardar) is now _Pseudonaja mengdeni_. "_Pseudonaja nuchalis"_ refers to the Northern Brown Snake. The species were split a few years back.


----------

